# Gran canaria



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

My question is for any Members living in Gran Canaria. Really just trying to get a feel re where members are living on the island and why they chose that area. How long they have lived on the island, what jobs they do (if any) what obstacles they experienced when first arriving and any negatives/positives they as an individual have. My move is getting closer so all info greatly appreciated xx


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am in Las Palmas, and been here for about eight years now. 

Basically there are two choices for employment if you are coming with little Spanish and no pre-arranged job. The first is in hospitality (bar, waitress etc) but that is difficult to get into now with the high unemployment, the second is teaching English which as a native speaker is much easier to get into. In reality you don't need qualifications and with a little luck and guidance can make a go of, though having a CELTA or DELTA certificate will make it much easier to find contracted work. 

Most Brits I know here are either in or around Las Palmas and are employed in Education (language academies, or the various International and bi-lingual schools) or by a large company of some description. or they are in the south doing the hospitality thing for the tourists. 

If you're going down the teaching English Route come to Las Palmas or at least start here.


----------

